# Haro 540 Air BMX Freestyle Bicycle Dave Mirra



## Mesomorph rider (Jun 20, 2006)

I might buy a BMX bike soon. It's a Haro 540 Air BMX Freestyle Bicycle Dave Mirra. Does anyone own one here? Are they good bikes? I ride on the street, in the woods(sort of) and I want to start dirtjumping. I found some really big, well-kept, awesome jumps behind my old school. 
Am I going down the right path? Is this bike any good? Thanx


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

where are those jumps at?


----------



## Mesomorph rider (Jun 20, 2006)

They're in PA. 

any opinions about the Haro bike?


----------



## JayPee (Mar 5, 2004)

Where in PA?


----------



## Mesomorph rider (Jun 20, 2006)

in springfield.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I used to have one. Don't buy a Haro. They're heavy and overrated BMX bikes. You can get much more for your money with other brands. Riding a Mirra 540 Air WILL NOT MAKE YOU DAVE MIRRA. Keep that in mind.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Haros are kinda heavy. My friend has two, I've ridden 'em both, and they're a piece of sh** to take on the trails. They're rather old, so some things may have changed, such as the piece of sh** brakes. They're fine to take to some place around town to mess around in, but awful to go very far in or over any serious bumps. This particular BMX by Haro is discountinued I think.


----------



## Z1bomber (Dec 1, 2004)

oui i have one

utter crap
but im too poor to get a T1 or fit 

make do with what you have got ...

its a bit different to stock though

i have no brakes, odyssey forks, decent pedals and fly tyres, odi grips etc


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Giant makes an AWESOME BMX bike, the Modem GX. It looks like a sick park bike, but I don't know how good for dirt it would be.


----------



## i_suck (Jun 22, 2006)

lets see, i have the mirra flair and i hate it but i also have a excape 8.3 which kicks so much ass. iam gonna get the felt caliber, really light 26 punds


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

hows the specialized fuse?


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

The Fuses are nice completes for the money. At least go for the Fuse II. 

Check out Fly bikes, as well.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

And whatever you do, DON'T BUY THE FUSE 16. I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN, NO MATTER WHERE YOU LIVE, SLAP THE BEJESUS OUT OF YOU, THEN STEAL YOUR BIKE AND BURN IT. 
After all, I am dirtyharry.


The Fuse 16 is appropriately sized for a small monkey.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> And whatever you do, DON'T BUY THE FUSE 16. I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN, NO MATTER WHERE YOU LIVE, SLAP THE BEJESUS OUT OF YOU, THEN STEAL YOUR BIKE AND BURN IT.
> After all, I am dirtyharry.
> 
> The Fuse 16 is appropriately sized for a small monkey.


sigh, i see meth has gotten to one more of our youth


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

What? That bike is tiny. It's roughly two feet from the front edge of the front wheel to the back edge of the back wheel. As for meth, I would sooner take meth than you would eat a live porcipine, nuclear waste, and Richard Nixon.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

why would we buy the fuse 16?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You're stupid.


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

Check out www.danscomp.com Go to the sale link and see the completes. They are blow'n out leftover 06's and their shipping is only $22.50. I ordered mine and it arrived in two days. They have GREAT customer service and ship 2-3 days anywhere in cont. US.
I would say go with DK. I just got a DK General Lee 24 and I LOVE IT!!!
Great frames w/ decent builds.


----------



## f0ggy (Jul 5, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You're stupid.


which one?


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Probably me. But that's okay! I technically don't know any of you!:thumbsup:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

f0ggy said:


> which one?


dirtyharry.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

why is this thread still here?
screw bmx bikes made by big corporate companies anyway... and screw danscomp too... not a fan here.... support some real guys at albesdotcom or staff-bmxdotcom, either will beat dans prices right off the bat, and truly hook you up. (except for cranberry's case on the General 24", the latter two don't deal much in anything other than 20")


----------

